# Swaybars



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Which brand do you think is better?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I've never had either on my car.....
Specs?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I dont know which is better either. But arent they all the same?


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i have front and rear ST bars and i like them but i have nothing but the stocks to compare it too


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Stillen*

I have the Stillen adjustable rear bar and like it. It is rather pricey though. 

Progress just released a kick ass front bar for the B14, check that out!


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

i have the supsension tech's they are bigger up front and way about 3 pounds more than the stock one but it was a major difference when you hit a bumpy corner. i use to wiggle waggle around corners, but those sway bars made a huge difference. the back one was a pain to install but i think it helps a little, not much but just enough to notice.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: Stillen*



wes said:


> *I have the Stillen adjustable rear bar and like it. It is rather pricey though.
> 
> Progress just released a kick ass front bar for the B14, check that out! *



I know you have all the good shit so I know who to take the best opinon from. 


So koroshiya , you noticed a huge differance with them also? And how did you like the differance?


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

The hot ticket at this point is the Stillen rear bar with the oem front bar. Possible the best deal would be the new progress front bar witht eh stillen rear bar and increased rear spring rates (even front to back). If you are going to use lowering springs then the best bet in my opion is still the oem front and the Stillen rear. The ST bar has issues with binding at extreme cornering and can cause massive understeer if this is not corrected.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

how would you "correct" the ST binding problem? i have had no trouble with mine that i'm aware of but if it was a problem how would you correct it?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Caution "good shit" opinion.*

Anyway I agree with Steve on this. Your money is better spent on a rear bar. I would rather see someone spend more $$$ on the rear bar and not get a front bar. It makes a bigger difference, in fact I felt as much of a difference in the rear bar as I did with my GC's.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

cranium said:


> *how would you "correct" the ST binding problem? i have had no trouble with mine that i'm aware of but if it was a problem how would you correct it? *


I don't know. I do know that the bar should not be under tension when on level ground and that some bars clearly are. You can tell this my getting the car on a completely level pad and disconnect both endlinks and see how close they are too being the same distance from the same point on the other endlink. You can then use washers to even them out. To get a level floor use a ruler and a water level and some 12X12 tiles to level the floor out to about 1/8 an inch.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

oh i see. well i will be intentionaly "binding" them then cause since i race auto-x, i will be disconnecting the endlinks throwing 220lbs in the drivers seat and then put spacers in to make the car more neutral from left to right.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

After installed my front bar, i welded the joints so its not gonna bend anymore.Makes it more rigid.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *After installed my front bar, i welded the joints so its not gonna bend anymore.Makes it more rigid. *


What did you weld?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I hope you didn't weld the joints on them.If you did,the reason that the're stiffer is that the suspension is now binding!This is not good,and could bend or crack the control arms!You will cause unpredictable handling at the limit since the suspension is no longer free to move(you need a certain amount of controlled movement in a suspension to keep the tires in contact with the road!)This is just about as bad as cutting the springs so short that the car rides on the bumpstops.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Now,I have a question for the forum.I just picked up a factory front swaybar from a 96 200SX SE to install in my 95 Sentra GXE which didn't come with one when new.Will installing it increase understeer if I do not change the rear bar at the same time?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

If you have the stock rear one on you will not need to change it.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *This is just about as bad as cutting the springs so short that the car rides on the bumpstops. *


Scarry stuff.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *Now,I have a question for the forum.I just picked up a factory front swaybar from a 96 200SX SE to install in my 95 Sentra GXE which didn't come with one when new.Will installing it increase understeer if I do not change the rear bar at the same time? *





SlowestRice said:


> *If you have the stock rear one on you will not need to change it. *


Two posts, combined response. The front bar is still worth having IMHO even with no rear bar. I have owned cars with both options at the same time and the 200sx se was more fun with the front bar. The oem rear bar on all B14's is built into the rear suspension. Only Sentra SE's and 200sx SE-R's had this option (sr20de cars). Adding a rear bar to any b14 can not require removing the oem bar since that is nearly impossible.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

so the rear bars are the same in cars that didn't come with a front?I don't know exactly what I have yet(The car is sitting in a friend's back yard and I haven't been underneath the back end yet-long story)and was concernred that Nissan used an even larger rear bar in cars originally equipped with a front.I'm just going by my original 98 brocures for the Sentra and 200sx amd am trying to determine which cars got the same bars.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> * Only Sentra SE's and 200sx SE-R's had this option (sr20de cars). *



This statement is BS. I have a 99 GXE 1.6 and I have both frmo and rear bars stock. I have the Limited Edition, and this option does have them.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

What does your stock rear bar look like on your car. Also, you dont need to be rude about it. If I am wrong I will admit it but I dont think I am. I also stopped watching the B14 after 98 when I bought my final one. I have owned or help purchase a 95, two 96's and a 98. I was working off memory.

Edit: http://www.theautoreport.com/testdrive/1995/senspec.html


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Why*

do people feel compelled to be completely out of line when they feel something is innacurate? 

Anyway I'd also be interested in seeing a picture of the stock rear bar. As far as I knew none of the 1.6 cars had them, but as Steve stated, we could be wrong.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sorry to go off topic but i forgot who pm me askin me the price of ST sway bars


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

No intention to be rude about it. I was simply stating that you were wrong. Maybe I am wrong, but I have seen sites saying that we have rear.

http://www.theautoreport.com/pricingreport/report/19995715.html


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm just going by what Nissan's brocures(1998) said.For the 200SX under the standard equipment column in the row saying suspension and steering it says:"Rear: Multi-link beam rear suspension Rear stabilizer bar.Under the SE and SE-R it also says Front stabilizer bar. For the Sentra it says rear stabilizer bar on the XE,GXE,GLE,and SE,the base has none and the SE also gets a front.I'll have to look under my car when I go over to my friends house tomorrow to work on it.It appeared to me from looking at the 200SX SE that I pulled the front from that the rear had been taken,and that it had attached to the lower control arms with 2 bolts on each side.I saw no other way one could have been there,and if it was I would have taken it to have a matched set.I know that on domestic rear drive cars with an optional suspension package that the standard front bar is much smaller than the one on cars with the handling package with both bars( like 7/8 vs 1.3 in on a 80's Monte Carlo.In this example the rear is 3/4 in.)I imagine that a rear bar is more critical on FWD cars to counter the inherent understeer,but I admit ignorance in chassis tuning for FWD cars.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

OK, The B14 uses a beam rear axle. It has a upside down U channel going from one hub to the next. When nissan puts a rear bar on thier beam that weld a round tube between the two hubs. This is the stabilizer bar that everyone talks about. Technically the U channel could be considered a stabilizer bar. BUT Every B14 uses the same U channel and is flimsy as can be. It is a bar that connects the two wheels but it does not funciton as a stabilizer bar no matter how much Nissan choses to call it that. It also doesnt vary from one b14 to the next.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I guess that clears it up a little


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

sorry to bring up an old ass topic, but i searched as everyone will suggest. the st rear sways seem to simply reinforce the rear trailing arms to the beam. that's what i just noticed, and i bought a pre-owned one from a friend, and it requires drilling the front bolt points and enlargening 2 existing holes. the stillen rears clamp around the trailing arms, but with the same concept of reinforcing the beam and trailing arms, is one better than the other??


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

progress now has a rear bar for the b14

and everyone knows progress is the best, as far as i know, no drilling required...get in on the group buy!! $170 each for front and rear 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35813


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

all rear sways will more than likely be the same, due to there is no where that we could mount a bushing to the car...couldnt do it to the gastank heatshield, theres no controll arm to drill.. its the bad thing about a rear axle.. but i had the ST's and they were grrrreat


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

and i have them now, thanks bro.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i'm curious.. do sway bars really work??????


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*No*

They don't work so don't buy one. 

Actually best bang for the buck suspension upgrade you can buy.


----------

